# hard to explain issue?



## Shroomster (Jan 28, 2013)

Specs:
Klipsch quintet speakers
Yamaha rx-v473 receiver
52" Samsung LCD tv (don't remember the model off hand LNC52 or something)
bright house cable box
PS3

Trying to figure out why I do not get audio from ps3.

Cable box>receiver>Tv 
Ps3>receiver>TV <^(both obviously using the same output to the tv)

The Tv works on hdmi input 1 for receiver (audio channel 4). The tv has picture and sound.

The ps3 only has picture from hdmi input 2 (cannot find audio). I've tried everything except switching or adding wires.

I'd rather not burn money on a fiber optic audio cable, i've seen mixed results, more often it doesn't work).

I almost thought it had something to do with the tv still seeing the PS3 and seemingly bypassing the receiver using "anynet" but I don't think that's possible. I'm stumped. All suggestions welcome.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Switch the imputs 1st, that will rule out the receiver, if that doesn't change anything switch the cable, that will rule out the cable. These will be the easiest tests. You could also connect directly to the TV & see if you get audio (rule out handshake issue). Let us know how these fare.

Also: power everything off. Turn on the PS3, wait untill it is booted up, then turn on the AVR. Sometimes handshake issues are dependant on powering on sequences.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

When you say you have tried everything, what exactly does that mean? It sounds like a configuration problem with the PS3 or a handshake issue as suggested above.


----------



## Shroomster (Jan 28, 2013)

lcaillo said:


> When you say you have tried everything, what exactly does that mean? It sounds like a configuration problem with the PS3 or a handshake issue as suggested above.


I've tried all the settings on PS3, all settings on tv, all settings on receiver, and different combinations of settings. I'm at work now so later I can check everything. Switching off anynet (cec) switching it on, hdmi audio on or off through PS3, manually selecting audio output for ps3, auto selecting it, switched through all audio outputs on receiver to find PS3 audio. Everything short of powering on sequences and switching cables.

I get audio through tv from ps3 while everything is connected. If I turn off cec, audio and video from ps3 to tv stop.

@tonto: switch out which cable? You mean swap positions then hdmi cables? 
Unless something happened during install, all the hdmi cables are the same from before install, but it probably won't hurt to check them anyway I guess.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I also think you are looking at an HDMI handshake issues / cables. I was having issues with my BR player one day. I swapped cables with the cable box and it worked. So, as an experiment (and because I figured both cables had to be fine), I swapped them back. Lo and behold - it worked fine. Definitely try swapping cables and different power up sequences....


----------



## Shroomster (Jan 28, 2013)

WOW......
I'm sorry for what I'm about to write, so please don't be too mad....


I never hooked up the PS3 hdmi input to receiver...... I feel foolish. What a way to cap my first attempt....


Thank you for all the suggestions/help!
It's really appreciated.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

How can we get mad about good news. Glad you figured it out without having the spend money :clap:!


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Tonto said:


> How can we get mad about good news. Glad you figured it out without having the spend money :clap:!


+1 Jason - just happy you were able to get it all squared away - good luck and good gaming!


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I agree with the others I am glad you found the problem.
Also it's very nice to find out what was wrong, thanks for posting that.
Many times people pop on for an assist and the group never knows if the problem was ever resolved.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Shroomster said:


> WOW......
> I'm sorry for what I'm about to write, so please don't be too mad....
> 
> 
> ...


No one who has ever made this kind of mistake should be mad, and that includes everyone on the forum. The lesson to learn is always check the obvious first, even if it seems outrageous, and don't be offended if someone suggests it if you have not stated that you checked it. If I posted every mistake I made the forum would be notably larger.:doh:


----------



## Shroomster (Jan 28, 2013)

Members Like you lot are what make a forum great and help it thrive. Really, this is a forum I can really get behind and enjoy.
Thanks again for the support and kind words.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

That is why most of us are here. It is a nice place to hang out. Glad you got your problem fixed, and welcome to the Shack.


----------

